# Help for Hair That's Breaking Off.



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 26, 2009)

Just before xmas I had my hair bleached all over cause I wanted to be a bright almost platinum blonde.
Biggest mistake ever cause now I'm paying the price, the ends are breaking off. 
The first 3-4 inches are fine but it's the last 2-3 inches that are breaking in small little pieces and it's mostly concentrated on the front sections but my bangs are fine I think cause they are shorter.

Cutting my hair any shorter than what it is is out of the question (cause it's short enough as it is) but I already know that would be the best solution, I'm just looking for a temporary fix so that I can gradually grow out the damage.

I use a flat iron maybe 3-4 times a week which I know is bad but if I don't my hair is like candyfloss and it looks awful.

What products can I use to mask the damage and make it so I don't have to blow dry and flat iron it everytime I wash my hair, I just want my hair to look and feel managable and healty even if it isn't.

Also I'm in the UK so I don't have access to all the brands that are in the US.

Thank you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't wait to hear solutions too...Because I have always been told if the ends are that damaged you have to cut them off up to the healthy strands...If you don't they will continue to cause split ends and breakage....I have had to start over...it's painful but sometimes necessary.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 26, 2009)

there isn't anything you can do. nothing will fix it unless you cut it. i've explained this on here before.. imagine your hair like a chair with a broken leg thats all splintered.. the only thing that will get it (relatively) back to normal is to cut all the legs to one length. same goes with hair.

you can't cure it, but you can vaguely mask it. a serum is ideal. serum acts by restricting the hair, thus why serums give that shiny, smooth appearence. the best serum in my experience is paul mitchells super skinny serum. use a pump or two in wet hair, allow to dry/blow dry, then use a teeeny bit again to smooth out any frazzled bits. learn to embrace your hair as your natural state so you don't have to straighten/blow dry.. you won't believe how much time it takes out of your routine if you do!

no 'reconstructing' product does what it says, by any means. so yeah, just go for a serum, wait for it to grow, and then you'll be able to chop it. 
you could also nip off the split ends so it smooths it down a bit... do this by taking a strip of hair about 1-2 inches thick, then twist and all the split ends will stick out, then just nip them. hth.


----------



## Jewelz913 (Mar 26, 2009)

ooohh sweetie you should have been warned by the hairstylist that bleached you what could happen.....we get a lot of this in the shop....but whats done is done...

So if cutting a bunch is out of the question, here's a few things you can do.     Make sure you keep up with deep conditioning treatments(at home or in a salon). Do this a few times a week. If you wanna do an at home one, the best best product you can use is Joico's K-Pak Reconstructing line.  You can find this at your local salon or retail shop like Trade Secret(thats where I work).  The hydrator and the reconstructor are amazing!! Anyone with any type of damage, this works wonders for. 
Also, I know its hard to put a flat-iron down, so make sure you are using some type of thermal protectant. Spray it in your hair before and after drying, use a serum, or a cream, anything. Invest in some good products to keep ur hair from getting worse(good ones are Joico, KMS, Redken, CHI). And as every stylist says, get ur hair trimmed every 4-6 weeks. Like a 1/4-1/2 inch and your hair will thank you!!
Hope this helps hun. Good luck...any other questions, just ask


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 27, 2009)

When I overbleached my hair I just focused on regrowing healthy hair! You won't have to cut so much if you can get it to grow faster. Take multivitamins and drink lots of water. You probably will have to trim it at least, though.. honestly.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 27, 2009)

My stylist did warn me but I'm stubborn and wanted that color so badly (ironically I now love the red and don't wanna be blond ever again).

I had a trim 4 weeks ago when I got it re-colored cause the girl who did my hair say I really needed to.

I whish I could just make it look better cause I know that unfortunatly it's gonna have to grow out.

I got some leave in treatment and a mask today I'm gonna see how it goes.


----------



## CosmePro (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jewelz913* 

 
_ooohh sweetie you should have been warned by the hairstylist that bleached you what could happen.....we get a lot of this in the shop....but whats done is done...

So if cutting a bunch is out of the question, here's a few things you can do. Make sure you keep up with deep conditioning treatments(at home or in a salon). Do this a few times a week. If you wanna do an at home one, the best best product you can use is *Joico's K-Pak Reconstructing line*. You can find this at your local salon or retail shop like Trade Secret(thats where I work). The hydrator and the reconstructor are amazing!! Anyone with any type of damage, this works wonders for. 
Also, I know its hard to put a flat-iron down, so *make sure you are using some type of thermal protectant*. Spray it in your hair before and after drying, use a serum, or a cream, anything. Invest in some good products to keep ur hair from getting worse(good ones are Joico, KMS, Redken, CHI). And as every stylist says, get ur hair trimmed every 4-6 weeks. Like a 1/4-1/2 inch and your hair will thank you!!
Hope this helps hun. Good luck...any other questions, just ask _

 

I've been doing hair for almost 20 years, and K-Pak is the *BEST* reconstructor you will ever find.  It's not going to repair your hair to the point of not needing to do what the others have already told you, but it will help a lot.  Also, it's expensive, but I like Morrocan oil as a serum...apply on damp hair before you blowdry.  Try to air dry as often as possible (limit heat exposure) but I know it's hard to not use an iron when it makes it look so much better. Use a thermal spray as already advised, I like pravana's.

Good luck to you and in the words of Dori "just keep trimming...just keep trimming..


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ I 100% agree...My Aunt is a hairdresser...and the trimming is a necessity...you have to loose the damaged part....Conditioners help, but they do not undo the damage ...the damaged ends have to come off as much as we want to keep the length....But my hair grows so much faster by just getting them off and starting over


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 28, 2009)

You have to trim split ends off or they will end up splitting more and more, until ur hair is ruined. Trust me I messed my hair up with bleach and I payed. 

Head to a beauty supply and pick up a moisturizing shampoo, a deep conditioner, a hair masque, and a regular moisturizing conditioner. Use the deep every 2-3 days and leave it on for 5-10mins, use the hair masque 1x a week for 20mins, and then use the regular cond. on the other days. I had to do this and I saved my hair. Just put the $$$ and time into it, and u'll be back to perfect soon. I swear conditioners and trims save u a million times more then any split end stylin product does. I tried those too but they didn't do much.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions, I'm gonna try the  Jioco K-Pak but I'll have to get it online cause I don't know of a salon that sells it by were I live.

Bleach is the devil, it may achieve some beautiful shade's of blonde but it's not worth the damage it causes, lesson learned.


----------



## pikushi (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry to not answer your question, but I love your icon :3 kairi is cute! and kh is a great game~


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 27, 2009)

Now this might be myth, but as a quick fix I once read in a magazine to put serum on just your ends and then flat iron them... it's suppose to fuse them together and give them an appearance of being healthier. Now, I can't speak of the damage... but as you grow and keep trimming it might be a way to make the ends look better. One of my best friends (because she is a color and flat iron addict ) does it and she seems pleased with the results as she keeps doing it.


----------



## Cinci (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree that KPak is a great reconstructor.  I've been using it for years and love it..  I too bleach my hair platinum blonde..   BUT, I will say that sometimes I find that if I use K-Pak too often, it almost makes my hair more brittle..  The best conditioner for daily use that I've found is either Pureology Hydrate or S Factor Serious Conditioner.  I'm undecided between the two, cause they are both so amazing.  They don't reverse the dammage caused by bleaching, but they do work wonders on keeping my hair smooth, hiding split ends, and keeping it and as hydrated as possible considering the abuse it has taken...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ my friends stylist told her the same thing to only use the K-pak a few times a month


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 27, 2009)

I think K-pak is a protein treatment, that's why... if you use it too often it can actually make your hair more brittle, thereby defeating the purpose! You have to alternate with a deep moisturizing treatment also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know if K-pak is color safe? I think i read somewhere that you shouldn't do protein treatments on colored hair because it can cause your color to fade?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 27, 2009)

You really need a deep condition with a mask, if you don't want to cut anymore. I would put it on and sit under the dryer. The heat will open up the cuticles and the conditioner will penetrate deeper. 
 K-Pak is great and all, I use it. But, too much protein will damage more. Redken Extreme treatments are awesome.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pikushi* 

 
_Sorry to not answer your question, but I love your icon :3 kairi is cute! and kh is a great game~_

 

My hair looked just like Kairi's, until today but I swear it wasn't intentional.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 27, 2009)

I got fed up with the vile texture of my damaged hair so today I got it cut in a short bob, I love it.

I prefer myself with short hair but it's a pain in the ass to style as my hair in naturally wavy, long hair is easier.


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 27, 2009)

Aww, lets see pics of the new cut!


----------



## MACLovin (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_I've been doing hair for almost 20 years, and K-Pak is the *BEST* reconstructor you will ever find.  It's not going to repair your hair to the point of not needing to do what the others have already told you, but it will help a lot._

 

Wow... you weren't kidding!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I tried K-pak for the first time last night and omg.. whose hair is this??! haha

I don't bleach my hair so it's not breaking off or feeling like straw, but I color it and use the flat iron pretty regularly.. and even though I take as many precautions I can with thermal protectants and what not, my hair was still feeling dull, dry, and frizzy. I had been using Aveda Damage Control once a week, which is a pretty good protein conditioner, but I tried k-pak reconstructor followed by a moisturizing conditioner and woooow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's super shiny, soft, and even the ends feel silky and I'm definitely due for a trim. So that's quite a feat. 

I'm definitely gonna keep using this, probably no more than 2x per month though because i don't want to overdo the protein. But a word of advice based on reading several pages of makeup alley reviews... make sure you use a moisturizing conditioner right afterward. The people who didn't were not as happy with the results. Oh, and rinse with cool water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for recommending this stuff, it's great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





**and it smells awesome.. like bananas and suntan lotion! yumm


----------



## nichollecaren (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_Thanks everyone for your suggestions, I'm gonna try the  Jioco K-Pak but I'll have to get it online cause I don't know of a salon that sells it by were I live.

Bleach is the devil, it may achieve some beautiful shade's of blonde but it's not worth the damage it causes, lesson learned._

 

where online did you find it? I'd love to try some.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_ Redken Extreme treatments are awesome._

 
I haven't had too much luck with Redken Extreme so perhaps it's not so good on all hair types. I have thick, dry, curly hair which is bleached, coloured and straightened (not chemically). In the past I've used K-Pak (results were so-so) and L'Anza CP Anti-Aging (pretty good at first then less noticeable results) so I was ready for a change.

I got the Extreme Shampoo, Rescue Force conditioner, Anti-Snap and the Iron Repair. Perhaps I went overboard before knowing if it would work for me! The Rescue Force felt good on my wet hair and as if it was really smoothing it out, but when I tried to dry it, I could barely move it! It's difficult to describe, but it had an odd texture and couldn't be separated without a few blobs of Anti-Snap smoothed through it. Even then, it still felt peculiar and as if it would have no shine.

I wish I'd read the directions for the Iron Repair more thoroughly before I bought it as I didn't realise it wasn't a spray - it's quite thick and you run it through your hair before heat styling. It seemed like using it and the Anti-Snap would be asking for crunchy hair, so I only put a tiny bit on.

As I suspected, my hair was quite dry and frizzy-looking when dried and styled and after a few uses of the shampoo, I've realised it's also taking a lot of colour out each time. Oh well, back to the drawing board!


----------



## AliVix1 (May 12, 2009)

omg when i bleached my hair 3 summers ago my hair kept breaking and it would like never ever dry bc my hair like wouldnt let go of the water.. good luck! i remember the hell i was in!


----------



## doll.face (May 13, 2009)

With your situation, I think your best bet would be to cut it as I see you have already done. I've done bleach in the past and it's just TOO much breakage.

My hair is currently back to normal but as most people, I still have breakage and white tips but it's unavoidable if you style your hair. Think about all the lovely ladies who use heat products, it's something you can't help.

Until it gets to the really awful point where you know it's too much, don't worry so much. Take good care of your hair and just pay attention to it.

Also remember that the hair at the bottom is the oldest hair you have (this is especially important for gals with long hair) so it's normal that it's not at it's healthiest stage.


----------

